# Backpacking food



## 660griz (Jul 26, 2013)

Backpack in elk hunt in Colorado coming up. 
Does anyone have any recommendations on good tasting dehydrated food, (other than Mountain House) and energy/protein bars that will work for possible meal replacements?
TIA


----------



## ospreydog (Jul 26, 2013)

*Hawk Vittles*

Hawk Vittles are great. I've tried most all the meals you can think of while backpacking the A.T. and these are great. You can look at freezer bag cooking also and pack your own. Have a great trip.


----------



## 660griz (Sep 4, 2013)

Thank you. I'll look them up.


----------



## collardncornbread (Sep 8, 2013)

I went to Colorado several times over the past 20+ years. Some things that worked for us were
1- trail mix. we use to get our wives to make it but it is on the shelf now.
2- I used to make my on venision jerky to take. put it in quart ziploks.
take bananas for the cramps. Potassium.they dont do good in back packs.
3-take rolaids if you are prone to mountain sickness. 
 I read this one, but it never bothered us.
4- powdered energy drink, or meal replacement shake.
you will find water, and it will likely have giardia so take a small water filter.
5- apples/oranges keep pretty good and pack easy.


----------



## ejs1980 (Sep 14, 2013)

I am also headed to Colorado this fall. I'll have some freeze dried stuff. A couple other things not mentioned above I plan to take are ramen noodles, oatmeal, instant potatoes. They aren't great but are cheap, light, available everywhere. You can get rid of the noisy wrappers and put them in the ziplocs and add water.


----------



## Raylander (Sep 14, 2013)

of course oatmeal but I like to eat the flavored packs of tuna w/ ramen and lots of dehydrated fruits (prunes, apricots, etc..) Also, this summer I discovered the mio poweraid water thing a ma jigs.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Sep 14, 2013)

I started out eating  ready made freeze dried meals that weren't too tasty although those Hawk Vittles look good. My family doesn't like boxed meals like Hamburger Helper or Zatarian's  Rice meals. I think it's because we have always ate the real home made versions of stuff like Red Beans & Rice.
I even tried making my own dehydrated versions of Chili etc. which weren't any better.
Now I'm looking for the most simple to prepare meals. I would only take an alcohol stove and a pot coozy. 
I stick with meals like ramen noodles, couscous, bulger wheat, barley, and lentils.
You can add some dried veggies and dried meat stick pieces or hard salami. I probably wouldn't even do this. You can live a few days on a non nutritional based diet, maybe even years.
Even though I don't prefer boxed meals at home, I can eat Knorr soups & sides and other boxed potato meals on the trail. Everything taste better on the trail. I never eat Pop Tarts at home but they are delicious when I'm camping.
Asian markets have some interesting dried mushrooms and other ideas.
Homemade Gorp, Ramen Noodles, Grape Nuts cereal,oatmeal,grits, dried fruit, real coffee, & beef jerky could hold me over for a few days.

This Boy Scout troop's site looks interesting:

http://www.troop132.org/misc/bpfood2.html


----------



## garveywallbanger (Oct 4, 2013)

MRE's


----------



## Semi-Pro (Jul 14, 2014)

I know this is a little old ,but this guy has some good backpacking meals
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=5fvQFkceVRI


----------



## The Longhunter (Jul 17, 2014)

Back in the day when I could and did backpack, we didn't have an extra dime to spend.  We just went old school, and did well.  I think people have become blinded by modern technology.  We took dried beans, rice, lots of dried fruit, bouillon cubes, dried (salted) fish, bacon, and onions, and condiments (hot sauce especially).  We would count on a little camp meat.  

Frankly, I'd rather have beans and rice cooked in bouillon with some onion and bacon, than any freeze dried wonder meal I've ever eaten.


----------



## Semi-Pro (Jul 17, 2014)

The Longhunter said:


> Back in the day when I could and did backpack, we didn't have an extra dime to spend.  We just went old school, and did well.  I think people have become blinded by modern technology.  We took dried beans, rice, lots of dried fruit, bouillon cubes, dried (salted) fish, bacon, and onions, and condiments (hot sauce especially).  We would count on a little camp meat.
> 
> Frankly, I'd rather have beans and rice cooked in bouillon with some onion and bacon, than any freeze dried wonder meal I've ever eaten.


If you click on the link I posted, all of the meals are prepared in your kitchen and dehydrated. Like the mountain house and coleman meals but way better.


----------



## Beartrkkr (Jul 22, 2014)

I've taken cooked chicken from a can and dehydrated it to add to pasta and bullion.  You can also dehydrate some cooked veggies and place all in a freezer bag.  Add boiling water and place in a cozy made from cut and folded (leave a flap to cover the top) windshield sun block foil material (use duct tape on the sides).  It holds the heat in while your meal cooks.  I add boiling water, seal and put in the cozy and let sit for 10 minutes or so then eat.  Also look at instant potatoes and gravy powder as well.








Recipes and tips here:
http://www.trailcooking.com/


----------



## Artfuldodger (Jul 22, 2014)

The Longhunter said:


> Back in the day when I could and did backpack, we didn't have an extra dime to spend.  We just went old school, and did well.  I think people have become blinded by modern technology.  We took dried beans, rice, lots of dried fruit, bouillon cubes, dried (salted) fish, bacon, and onions, and condiments (hot sauce especially).  We would count on a little camp meat.
> 
> Frankly, I'd rather have beans and rice cooked in bouillon with some onion and bacon, than any freeze dried wonder meal I've ever eaten.



I think there is still a lot of grocery store products one could utilize such as Nestle Nido whole-fat powdered milk and as they say in other countries, a little bushmeat in camp would be nice!


----------

